# How is the Kaico edition OSSC and other ‘clones’?



## tech3475 (Jan 2, 2021)

So I need to buy a new RGB video converter for my TV, I’m looking at the OSSC but my problem is that the ‘official’, for the lack of a better term, version by VGP isn’t shipping to the UK right now thanks to Brexit customs changes/concerns, so I’m considering alternatives.

I saw this on Amazon along with various other clones on there, ebay and Aliexpress and I’m wondering if anyone has any opinions/experience with them?

Kaico:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Source-Converter-SCART-Component-Gaming/dp/B07QF95QP3

Thank you.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 3, 2021)

Been looking around, on aliexpress I see some dirt cheap ones in comparison. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001631486350.html

Are these ones ok or definitely something to avoid (warranty aside, I mean in terms of quality)?


----------



## Foodchain (Jan 4, 2021)

They're fine.

I've been using one I got from an Aliexpress seller for over a year now and have not had any issues. When you buy from marketplace sellers you won't really get support or warranty, but you seem to be aware of that. I've seen things online where people accuse these units using cheap/rejected "b-stock" components, but it just seems like FUD, and there's nothing that really substantiates this. I've also heard people getting power supplies that weren't fully to spec. I got a 5V 2A power supply, and a mutlimeter test confirmed that it was outputting adequate voltage and didn't have some abnormal deviance. It worked as expected when I plugged it in and I haven't had any issues with the unit at all.

Consistency can also be a factor with marketplace sellers, since they might not have the same suppliers, but I really haven't seen anything to indicate widespread issues with these units.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 4, 2021)

The only issue is the ethical one about clones, but as you said we can't get the official ones here right now so..


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 4, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> The only issue is the ethical one about clones, but as you said we can't get the official ones here right now so..



It’s open source as well, so it’s not like say the GDEMU clones. Although I’ve heard some clones have referred people to VGP for support and used their name/manual.


----------



## Foodchain (Jan 4, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> It’s open source as well, so it’s not like say the GDEMU clones. Although I’ve heard some clones have referred people to VGP for support and used their name/manual.



The sticker on the bottom of the unit features an OSSC logo that VGP made that belongs to VGP. The same logo is also used in the manual. In addition, on mine that same sticker says "For support, visit" and then there's just a big blank space below that. I believe on some of the earlier units it provided the VGP website below that text, but I guess they removed it after customers complained.

I suspect the manufacturers just copied everything about the unit without understanding they were also copying a copyrighted logo and providing a website that would offer no support for their product. Not that ignorance of this makes it okay, but in terms of the hardware itself, this isn't as egregiously naughty as cloning flash carts and hacking up a specific firmware version to run on their hardware.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2021)

i was caught off guard when i clicked the aliexpress listing for the "dirt cheap" ossc being priced at $90usd
but i guess it is dirt cheap compared to the high triple digit prices those things do go for nowadays, not to mention the absolutely ridiculous price framemeisters go for as well


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 4, 2021)

Latiodile said:


> i was caught off guard when i clicked the aliexpress listing for the "dirt cheap" ossc being priced at $90usd
> but i guess it is dirt cheap compared to the high triple digit prices those things do go for nowadays, not to mention the absolutely ridiculous price framemeisters go for as well



How was it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> How was it?


i don't have one, i was just commenting on how i was caught off guard by the price


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 4, 2021)

I just found out about the OSSC Pro, I think I'll go for a cheap clone and then 'upgrade' in time.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## asper (Jan 4, 2021)

Is this device suitable for composite video input or just component ?


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 4, 2021)

asper said:


> Is this device suitable for composite video input or just component ?



From the Keico page:


> 1x SCART – Supports RGBs (clean csync, cvideosync, luma sync), RGsB, Ypbpr
> 
> 1x Component video – Supports Ypbpr and RGsB signals
> 
> ...


----------



## asper (Jan 4, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> From the Keico page:


Thank you. Is there any suitable adapter/transcoder suggested ?


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 4, 2021)

asper said:


> Thank you. Is there any suitable adapter/transcoder suggested ?



Nothing I can recommend, I know there is something being sold on the VGP site which is being sold as compatible with the OSSC.
https://videogameperfection.com/products/koryuu-transcoder/


----------



## enarky (Jan 8, 2021)

I wouldn't get a clone right now. As of a few hours ago I would've recommended them to anyone on a budget, the hardware is open source after all, so what could possibly go wrong? But it looks like cloners are cutting corners and at least some use different configuration chips for the FPGA, so new updates won't work. I have no idea what chip the Keico units use, but there are reports from users with clones who can't update past 0.86 - worse, those break the unit, making it necessary to downgrade and update back to 0.86.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 8, 2021)

enarky said:


> I wouldn't get a clone right now. As of a few hours ago I would've recommended them to anyone on a budget, the hardware is open source after all, so what could possibly go wrong? But it looks like cloners are cutting corners and at least some use different configuration chips for the FPGA, so new updates won't work. I have no idea what chip the Keico units use, but there are reports from users with clones who can't update past 0.86 - worse, those break the unit, making it necessary to downgrade and update back to 0.86.



I actually ended up getting the more expensive Keico from Amazon since tax took away the savings and I got insurance, worst case I can return it relatively easily or if it breaks I hopefully haven’t lost too much.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 10, 2021)

Btw, has there been an official statement anywhere from VGP about stopping shipping to UK?


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 10, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Btw, has there been an official statement anywhere from VGP about stopping shipping to UK?



I only know because I emailed them after not seeing UK, England, etc. On their order page.


----------



## enarky (Jan 12, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Btw, has there been an official statement anywhere from VGP about stopping shipping to UK?


I have a newsletter from march 2019 in my inbox where they talk about their transfer to Ireland due to Brexit, so they're not in the UK anymore. The GF is working at a big online retailer over here on the continent and says that they can't get a single package *) into the UK since January 1st since all the parcel services are blocking shipments due to the unclear tax situation. That's probably their problem, too. Double bad for Ireland, since packages to Ireland used to go through the UK and can't get there, either, right now.

EDIT: *) just asked the GF, she says UPS is actally sending packages, but is creating an even bigger clusterfuck due to not distinguishing between orders before and after January 1st and creating huge tax problems for everyone involved.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 12, 2021)

enarky said:


> I have a newsletter from march 2019 in my inbox where they talk about their transfer to Ireland due to Brexit, so they're not in the UK anymore. The GF is working at a big online retailer over here on the continent and says that they can't get a single package *) into the UK since January 1st since all the parcel services are blocking shipments due to the unclear tax situation. That's probably their problem, too. Double bad for Ireland, since packages to Ireland used to go through the UK and can't get there, either, right now.
> 
> EDIT: *) just asked the GF, she says UPS is actally sending packages, but is creating an even bigger clusterfuck due to not distinguishing between orders before and after January 1st and creating huge tax problems for everyone involved.



The story as I understand is that foreign companies now need to be VAT registered and tax paid at the point of purchase, where as before that could all be handled on arrival along with a ridiculous admin fee, but this was dependant on how the package was labelled. 

I’m guessing this is an attempt to crackdown on tax avoidance, although it seems to be creating an even bigger mess.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-55530721


----------



## Liriel (Jan 14, 2021)

Mmh I brought around middle last year a ossc for 100€ on aliexpress and no problems.
And clone are they not because it is a open source device and everyone can make one. 
And no problems with 0.88a

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------

